# sync TV



## amir974 (Jan 6, 2012)

how can I sync TV?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Can you be more specific? Sync could mean many things. Any relevant information you can provide about your TV and other devices that are part of the problem will help someone answer your question.


----------



## amir974 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry I should have explained more. 
My TV is a Samsung LCD and I want to sync it to my PC. 
Thank you


----------

